
Reading Into the End of Google Reader  - jamesbritt
http://www.insidehighered.com/blogs/library-babel-fish/reading-end-google-reader
======
jamesbritt
This, for me, is the money quote:

 _Of course, my surprise and sense of outrage is misplaced. Google is a
business, and it's participating in a trend toward facilitated helplessness,
giving us walled gardens in which we can relax and easily share information
among a socially similar circle, where our likes and dislikes and
interrelationships can be coaxed into view, recorded, and monetized and where
the information environment is shaped to fit our profile rather than our
curiosity._

 _[F]acilitated helplessness_ is the enemy we need to watch for and fight.

